# Have older GE wall oven & want to change door



## Reckless73 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi there!

I"ve been in my house for 2.5 years. It was built in '64 so I have no idea how old the wall oven is. It is a GE Model # J D14Y1DC, ser# EYD 94185. It has a brown door & I'd love to change to a white door. So I have 3 questions:

1. Anyone know where I can find a white door?

2. If not, can the door be painted white?

3. How do I get the door off?

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## GE JIM (Sep 30, 2008)

No white door available for that oven...You can possibly have it painted if you can find an appliance refinisher in your area...The door might have 2 phillips head screws that screw into the hinge that hold it on...Or it might have a little thumb release latch that holds the door...Put the door in the broil position and lift it up and off....Jim..Good luck..


----------

